# Hiashi's Kaiten vs Itachi's Amaterasu



## JuicyG (Dec 4, 2014)

*Wondering if the Hyuga master's Kaiten is able to repel the Amaterasu assuming it's activated in time to block it ?​*


----------



## Alex Payne (Dec 4, 2014)

Sick burns for Hiashi.


----------



## JuicyG (Dec 4, 2014)

Why is that ? No explanation ?

We've seen chakra shrouds remove amaterasu. Why not a repelling chakra pulse ?


----------



## Amol (Dec 4, 2014)

Is Hiashi already in rotation when Ama gets cast ?
If yes then I think he should be able to repel it.  Kaiten is like outward ST.


----------



## Alex Payne (Dec 4, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> Why is that ? No explanation ?
> 
> We've seen chakra shrouds remove amaterasu. Why not a repelling chakra pulse ?



Chakra Shroud from endgame Naruto. Someone who without that shroud can kick Truth-Seeking Orbs away. Someone who is in another galaxy in every aspect when compared to Hiashi. 

Amatersu burned through _fire-breathing_ toad's stomache, put down Cerberus who no-sold FRS and put down Hachibi. It also burned CS-enhanced chakra-generated flames instantly and was hyped to burn any substance. Possibly including pure chakra that is used in Kaiten.


----------



## JuicyG (Dec 4, 2014)

Alex Payne said:


> Chakra Shroud from endgame Naruto. Someone who without that shroud can kick Truth-Seeking Orbs away. Someone who is in another galaxy in every aspect when compared to Hiashi.
> 
> Amatersu burned through _fire-breathing_ toad's stomache, put down Cerberus who no-sold FRS and put down Hachibi. It also burned CS-enhanced chakra-generated flames instantly and was hyped to burn any substance. Possibly including pure chakra that is used in Kaiten.




I understand what your saying but your missing the whole principle. The feats you provided by amaterasu is not anything similar to a repulsion of chakra like Kaiten. And the only time amaterasu has ever met a chakra shroud was with Naruto, so thats the only thing we have to go by to use a reference. I don't see a reason for why Hiashi's kaiten while in rotation can't block amaterasu whose only feat with a chakra like repulsion was blocked. 

How does it get through the kaiten ? Its not going to 'leak' through.


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 4, 2014)

I agree with juicyG
I may go a step further and say jukken should flat out be able to defeat the technique 
By injecting chakra into it and disrupting it


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 4, 2014)

Alex Payne said:


> Chakra Shroud from endgame Naruto. Someone who without that shroud can kick Truth-Seeking Orbs away. Someone who is in another galaxy in every aspect when compared to Hiashi.
> 
> Amatersu burned through _fire-breathing_ toad's stomache, put down Cerberus who no-sold FRS and put down Hachibi. It also burned CS-enhanced chakra-generated flames instantly and was hyped to burn any substance. Possibly including pure chakra that is used in Kaiten.


Kaiten deflected a Juubi arm... your power scaling won't work man. 

Amaterasu failed to pierce Naruto's chakra cloak, it failed to pierce Ei's chakra cloak, and it failed to pierce Gaara's gourd sand multiple times. In one of the final chapters, Naruto's rasengan pushed a small release of Enton away while battling a Chidori, nullifying it entirely. Rasengan is basically a smaller version of Kaiten, a rotating release of chakra. 

My bet is on a chakra rotation technique that blocked a Juubi hand, something I believe none of the above defenses and offenses (Rasengan) would have been capable of doing. Pure chakra releases continue to showcase their superiority over weaker nature manipulations.

Assuming Hiashi starts on the ground, the initial targeting of the Amaterasu might miss him by the time he's finished his rotation, as he looks to literally end up a meter+ below his original standing point [1]


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 4, 2014)

Alex Payne said:


> Amatersu burned through _fire-breathing_ toad's stomache, put down Cerberus who no-sold FRS and put down Hachibi. It also burned CS-enhanced chakra-generated flames instantly and was hyped to burn any substance. Possibly including pure chakra that is used in Kaiten.


1. Amaterasu burned through a weakpoint in the Toad's throat (the window).
2. 'Put down the Cerberus', no it didn't. It only unsummoned when Nagato was hit-just like he said it would.
3. 'Put down Gyuki'. No it didn't. Bee was ACTING and threw the fight.

Amaterasu was shown not to be a great jutsu at all.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 4, 2014)

Classic SSM12.


----------



## JuicyG (Dec 4, 2014)

Saikyou said:


> Classic SSM12.



Classic Saikyou reply. Never any substance 

There just ins't any reason to believe Amaterasu could breach Kaiten, especially one performed by Hiashi


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 4, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> Classic Saikyou reply. Never any substance
> 
> There just ins't any reason to believe Amaterasu could breach Kaiten, especially one performed by Hiashi


And he doesn't even retort when facts show that Amaterasu never has legitimately brought down a target. Cerberus? Unsummoned when Nagato lets himself be hit. Gyuki? Bee's throwing the fight. Toad Throat? There was a weakpoint (an window) that would help with the burning.


----------



## Bonly (Dec 4, 2014)

Of course it can and I got the proof

[YOUTUBE]6bHxmHFxBRU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]u-SABmn1S6Y[/YOUTUBE]

**


----------



## ShadowReaper (Dec 4, 2014)

No. Byakugan is a shit tier Kekke Genkai.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Dec 4, 2014)

I think it beats amaterasu, yes. its a brilliant jutsu concept



ShadowReaper said:


> No. Byakugan is a shit tier Kekke Genkai.


Naruto is a work of fiction.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 4, 2014)

ShadowReaper said:


> No. Byakugan is a shit tier Kekke Genkai.


Which is why the God of the Narutoverse had one, huh? And why a technique from the Byakugan could block the Juubi's attacks, huh?


----------



## ShadowReaper (Dec 4, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Which is why the God of the Narutoverse had one, huh? And why a technique from the Byakugan could block the Juubi's attacks, huh?



And she only bothered using her Rinnengan and Juubi powers?

Not much of a feat, considering that Kishi has very big issues with power scalin, e.g. fodders stopping Juubi and hurting him, Rasengan severely harming him and Byakugan's taijutsu being able to deflect its attacks.


----------



## JuicyG (Dec 4, 2014)

ShadowReaper said:


> And she only bothered using her Rinnengan and Juubi powers?
> 
> Not much of a feat, considering that Kishi has very big issues with power scalin, e.g. fodders stopping Juubi and hurting him, Rasengan severely harming him and Byakugan's taijutsu being able to deflect its attacks.



I'm failing to see why you insist that amaterasu bypasses the Kaiten ?


----------



## ShadowReaper (Dec 4, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> I'm failing to see why you insist that amaterasu bypasses the Kaiten ?



Why shouldn't it? Amaterasu has a very high energy value and is a unique and a very strong type of fire, that is shown to incinerate Juubi's body and turn to ashes in a very short period of time SM enhanced Kabuto's bone jutsu's, Jiraya's toad etc.

And MS>Byakugan, and that's not even considering EMS or Rinnengan.


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 4, 2014)

Based on the principle of Kaiten it should defeat it 

Though nice catch SSM12 Cerberus stopped cuz Nagato got hit
Never thought of it 
He did say that's the only way to stop the jutsu


----------



## JuicyG (Dec 4, 2014)

ShadowReaper said:


> Why shouldn't it? Amaterasu has a very high energy value and is a unique and a very strong type of fire, that is shown to incinerate Juubi's body and turn to ashes in a very short period of time SM enhanced Kabuto's bone jutsu's, Jiraya's toad etc.
> 
> And MS>Byakugan, and that's not even considering EMS or Rinnengan.




This logic fails so hard its not even funny. Hiashi's Kaiten propels chakra out all over his body in a spinning fashion. Amaterasu was blocked by chakra shroud, nothing suggests it can bypass this type of chakra pulse either. Its not about Dojutsu vs dojutsu. Its about technique vs technique. And Kaiten counters amaterasu if its in rotation once amaterasu is released. Hiashi can keep spinning and exerting the chakra needed to completely push away the flames. Amaterasu isn't an oncoming flame the fires out like a beam or something (DBZ shit). Theres a set amount of the enton that is released, Hiashi's Kaiten just needs to last long enough to change the amaterasu trajectory or disperse the enton altogether.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 4, 2014)

Kaiten could probably displace amaterasu for a few moments or so, so yes it could repel it. Amaterasu isn't a piercing jutsu and I think the rotatory force would be enough to displace it. In the longer run, I reckon amaterasu would probably just eat through the chakra eventually anyway. 

However, in a more realistic battle scenario, kaiten would stop eventually and Itachi would simply guide the flames to burn the vulnerable Hiashi. Kaiten doesn't spin forever. Amaterasu - as far as a fight is concerned - does. That's what would make the difference here.


----------



## JuicyG (Dec 4, 2014)

Once the amaterasu hits something, it latches on to it. In this case Amaterasu will make its contact on a chakra force field (basically) and be stalled there, the chakra will disperse and so will the flames, it does't continue flying in any direction after it hits something. The only thing that needs to happen to counter amaterasu is to change the course of its action to miss its target. That may also be possible through a strong Air Palm as well . Like you stated, its not a piercing jutsu and even if it was, Neji's lesser version of Kaiten blocked a piercing jutsu from Kidomaru. Its a very capable technique for repelling attacks especially ones like Amaterasu by its very nature of usage and by the nature of which Amaterasu has been shown to be stopped


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 4, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> Once the amaterasu hits something, it latches on to it. In this case Amaterasu will make its contact on a chakra force field (basically) and be stalled there, the chakra will disperse and so will the flames, it does't continue flying in any direction after it hits something.



Itachi showed in his fight against Sasuke that he can manipulate the flames and guide them even after making an initial shot.  



> Like you stated, its not a piercing jutsu and even if it was, Neji's lesser version of Kaiten blocked a piercing jutsu from Kidomaru. Its a very capable technique for repelling attacks especially ones like Amaterasu by its very nature of usage and by the nature of which Amaterasu has been shown to be stopped



I don't think it's fair to extrapolate that. Hiashi's kaiten is stronger than Part I Neji's, yes, but amaterasu is so much stronger than Kidōmaru's arrow that it barely matters whether or not it's a piercing jutsu.


----------



## JuicyG (Dec 4, 2014)

We can't compare the arrow to the flames because of the differences in its attacking style anyways, but point was just that it blocks piercing attacks as well. Hiashi can control how much chakra he propels outward as well. Once Itachi release his Amaterasu, he may be able to manipulate its movements , but to what degree and for how long , we don't know...If that was the case, why didn't Sasuke manipulate Amaterasu after he landed on Naruto's chakra shroud to just feed off and continue its path ? The link you provided isn't the same as the example of the thread. Itachi's amaterasu in that panel didn't make contact with any target yet. Once it hits the chakra wall its movements are set in stone, they are done. And since Kaiten is just a chakra shield, once Hiashi disperses it, the flames go with it, maybe in a scattered way though.


----------



## ueharakk (Dec 4, 2014)

if  a V1 cloak can stop amaterasu, I don't see why a more powerful defense like kaiten wouldn't stop it, especially when its Hiashi's* gigantic kaiten* we are talking about.

Amaterasu only hits chakra until Hiashi stops spinning.  Amaterasu is obviously a much higher level technique than kaiten, but it's effectiveness varies from situation to situation.  There are some people who are just bad against amaterasu and some who are really good.  People like hiashi fall into the later category.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 4, 2014)

ShadowReaper said:


> Why shouldn't it? Amaterasu has a very high energy value and is a unique and a very strong type of fire, that is shown to incinerate Juubi's body and turn to ashes in a very short period of time SM enhanced Kabuto's bone jutsu's, Jiraya's toad etc.
> 
> And MS>Byakugan, and that's not even considering EMS or Rinnengan.


Amaterasu was a minor annoyance to the Juubi and it even needed Naruto's wind chakra to get stronger, never cut through Kabuto's Shikotsumakyu alone (needed the power of Susano'o behind it), and Jiraiya's toad had a clear weakpoint.

Amaterasu has shit feats.


----------



## Turrin (Dec 5, 2014)

Jyuuken body blow would push the flames off the Hyuuga, Kaiten is really not necessary. Actually not even that, w/ Byakugan the Haishi would know exactly when Itachi was gathering chakra in his Dojutsu, and could just disrupt him with a speedy attack, preventing the Jutsu entirely.


----------



## trance (Dec 5, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> 1. Amaterasu burned through a weakpoint in the Toad's throat (the window).
> 
> Amaterasu was shown not to be a great jutsu at all.





> Jiraiya: {How the heck did they escape?... And what's with those black flames?}/{Iwagama is normally able to breathe fire. I can't figure how his innards got burnt.....}



By Jiraiya's own admission, Amaterasu _burnt_ a normally fire-resistant esophagus quite easily. How that equates to not being a "great" jutsu is beyond me.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Dec 5, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Of course it can and I got the proof
> 
> [YOUTUBE]6bHxmHFxBRU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



I was going to link these.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Dec 5, 2014)

Shinra Tensei repelled Ameterasu.  I could see kaiten being a sacrificial shield.  The chakra would get consumed, but not instantly, and it would be pushed back.  It would allow the kaiten user enough time to jump away or something afterward, but there would be a bunch of ameterasu all around them. 

More importantly, I don't think you could start kaiten faster than Ameterasu activates.


----------



## Puppetry (Dec 5, 2014)

At this point, any kind of shield will suffice against _Amaterasu._ _Enton_ should theoretically circumvent this because it does have additional piercing power, but we've seen very little of that in the manga.


----------



## JuicyG (Dec 5, 2014)

Someone provide some links to Amaterasu's speed feats so I can compare them to Hiashi's Kaiten activation


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 5, 2014)

Lol juicyG 
amaterasu is faster than any kaiten activation considering it requires spinning

hence why OP clearly said if kaiten is already spinning 

and yes it should, 

no amaterasu doesnt have shit feats like that. its just like any other haxx tech that fails. 

rasengan has killed no one, yet people dont call it shit


----------



## JuicyG (Dec 5, 2014)

It depends on the distance at which amaterasu is cast from regardless I suppose. Obviously at 10 meters Ama would land, but what about 50 meters ? Idk Thats why I wana check the best speed feats it has because I'm not sure tbh


----------



## Bloo (Dec 5, 2014)

I don't see why Amaterasu would burn through Kaiten. Kaiten is pure chakra. The only deciding factor between these two jutsu is which one is sustained longer.


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 5, 2014)

at 100 M 
would still be faster amaterasu has been used 10 times 
7/10 it appeared on the target. that makes it faster than kaiten 

its a visual jutsu, it can be used so long as the user can see you. it doesnt have a range, at least kishi didnt follow through on the 0-5M range restriction 

same for budda being short-mid range despite being able to pick up kyuubi like a new born babe


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 5, 2014)

Trance said:


> By Jiraiya's own admission, Amaterasu _burnt_ a normally fire-resistant esophagus quite easily. How that equates to not being a "great" jutsu is beyond me.


Since each and every time its been basically fodderized? Its been fooled and Sasuke even realized Amaterasu is only good as a distraction. And Jiraiya didn't know of the weakpoint.


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 5, 2014)

typical lol s 

yes it has been fodder. no doubt mind tellign me how rasengan by itself has done any better???

all jutsu to naruto at that point when sasuke said it are distractions simply put 

hardly a reasonable assessment considering this distraction of a jutus is still strong enough to take out 4/5 kage it it lands. and can certainly land on 3/5 

so lets stop the silly hate.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Dec 5, 2014)

Lots of strong moves haven't killed people.

Kakuzu's gian bolt didn't even kill chunin, but does anyone doubt it would blow a hole through someone if it hit them?


----------



## Bkprince33 (Dec 5, 2014)

Kaiten would prolly defend against it, but it would have to be up before hand, as no Hyuga is fast enough to react to amatarasu


----------



## JuicyG (Dec 5, 2014)

I think Hiashi can react to Amaterasu at a favorable distance. If he is too close to the caster I think he will be roasted, but if he has a sensor on his side or he's at maybe 35-50 meters away, I can see him reacting to it, Kaiten doesn't take but a slim moment to be started. Neji's Kaiten activation was impressively fast, so even more so for Hiashi


----------



## Itachі (Dec 5, 2014)

Kaiten repels Amaterasu, Amaterasu's definitely not fast enough to burn through a rotating spiral of pure Chakra.


----------



## trance (Dec 5, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Since each and every time its been basically fodderized? Its been fooled and Sasuke even realized Amaterasu is only good as a distraction. And Jiraiya didn't know of the weakpoint.



That doesn't mean it's something to be taken lightly. The fact it _burnt clean through a fire-resistant esophagus_ speak volumes of its lethality but it's common sense that every jutsu isn't perfect and does have weak points that can be exploited.


----------



## Ashi (Dec 5, 2014)

Who says Hiashi's Rotation is as strong as Naruto's V1 anyway


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 5, 2014)

ShadowReaper said:


> No. Byakugan is a shit tier Kekke Genkai.





Tell that to Sasuke after Kaguya shot right through his Susano'o


----------



## Empathy (Dec 5, 2014)

_Kaiten_ isn't extinguishing _Amaterasu_. It'd probably just displace it, and then hit Hiashi once he's done spinning (he'll get dizzy eventually). The scenario is far too implausible to ever occur realistically. Hiashi would have to be actively in the process of rotating before Itachi decides to use it (which would be an odd decision), and he'd also have to be at a considerable enough distance where Itachi can't just have the flames appear from inside _Kaiten_. Hiashi or any byakugan user other than Kaguya really aren't fast enough to react to it from a reasonable distance, and it'd be infeasible that a close-quarters _Jyuuken_ fighter would be so far away from their opponent. Either way, the much higher caliber jutsu should succeed.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 6, 2014)

Kaiten doesn't have Ninjutsu repelling/negating properties, and we know that Amaterasu can burn through chakra. 

So either Amaterasu burns through Kaiten or Hiashi stops spinning and then succumbs to flames.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 6, 2014)

Kaiten only works with physical attacks, no?


----------



## JuicyG (Dec 6, 2014)

Empathy said:


> _Kaiten_ isn't extinguishing _Amaterasu_. It'd probably just displace it, and then hit Hiashi once he's done spinning (he'll get dizzy eventually). The scenario is far too implausible to ever occur realistically. Hiashi would have to be actively in the process of rotating before Itachi decides to use it (which would be an odd decision), and he'd also have to be at a considerable enough distance where Itachi can't just have the flames appear from inside _Kaiten_. Hiashi or any byakugan user other than Kaguya really aren't fast enough to react to it from a reasonable distance, and it'd be infeasible that a close-quarters _Jyuuken_ fighter would be so far away from their opponent. Either way, the much higher caliber jutsu should succeed.




You speak as if Amaterasu continues its path of velocity after it has already hit a wall. Once Amaterasu hits the Kaiten wall, it will either scatter or disperse altogether once he releases the Kaiten spin. Its not going to have velocity to continue towards Hiashi, its not piercing, and its not an instant burn. When Itachi used Amaterasu to burn through the toad, the flames didn't continue in that general direction out towards the town. Once the flames land on a target or wall that is, its done moving. So no, it doesn't kill Hiashi. Its not about being a 'much higher caliber jutsu ", its about the nature of which a technique is used and how it is blocked. Amaterasu has been trolled by chakra cloaks, why not a chakra force shield ? And a Byakugan user does have a legitimate chance of reacting to Amaterasu because they can see the chakra building up in the eyes.


----------



## Deer Lord (Dec 6, 2014)

Depends.
byakugan should allow hihashi to detect chakra buildup in itachi's eye, assuming he has intel on ama that would allow him to counter that with kaiten if he has enough distace between him and itachi.
If they are fairly close I tend to think he wouldn't make it.

If by repelling you meant get it off after he's hit, then no, he'll burn.


----------



## JuicyG (Dec 6, 2014)

I mean that the Kaiten, once in rotation has a great chance to block an incoming Amaterasu since its a repelling chakra defense.


----------



## Deer Lord (Dec 6, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> I mean that the Kaiten, once in rotation has a great chance to block an incoming Amaterasu since its a repelling chakra defense.


Oh, that? sure, if he'll set it off in time.


----------



## Zynn (Dec 6, 2014)

Is this another pure Jutsu face off with no follow ups? If so, then my answer is yes, Kaiten can block Amaterasu.


----------



## Ersa (Dec 6, 2014)

Do people actually think Kaiten is equal to a Rikudo empowered V1 shroud?

I'm not even mad, just disappointed.


----------



## Bloo (Dec 6, 2014)

Ersatz said:


> Do people actually think Kaiten is equal to a Rikudo empowered V1 shroud?
> 
> I'm not even mad, just disappointed.


Nothing in the manga suggests that the minimum quality of defense to block Amaterasu is a Rikudo Empowered V1 Shroud. Gaara blocked it with his sand, so I don't see why you find it "disappointing" to see people thinking Kaiten can block it as well. Amaterasu has shitty feats.


----------



## Ersa (Dec 6, 2014)

Gaara blocked Enton, actually not the actual blast of Amaterasu. And that ignores Amaterasu's high end feats of putting down FRS tanking Cerberus, hurting Hachibi, hurting the Juubi, burning through fire proof toad stomach, being enough of a threat to scare the shit out of a nigh top tier in KCM Naruto.

It's feats against top tiers is very shoddy yes because it is not a technique that will work on Juubi Jins, Rinnegan users and Rikudos. But against a Hyuuga who is borderline top Jounin level at best, yeah I think you'd have to be borderline stupid to think it will stop it, even a simple manga like Naruto might be too complex for some of these people to comprehend.


----------



## Bloo (Dec 6, 2014)

Ersatz said:


> Gaara blocked Enton, actually not the actual blast of Amaterasu.


Enton is the *manipulation* of the flames Amaterasu produces. It's still the flames of Amaterasu and Gaara's sand blocked it.



> And that ignores Amaterasu's high end feats of putting down FRS tanking Cerberus, hurting Hachibi, hurting the Juubi, burning through fire proof toad stomach, being enough of a threat to scare the shit out of a nigh top tier in KCM Naruto.


Amaterasu has unique elements since it's a burning fire and it lasts.



> It's feats against top tiers is very shoddy yes because it is not a technique that will work on Juubi Jins, Rinnegan users and Rikudos. But against a Hyuuga who is borderline top Jounin level at best, yeah I think you'd have to be borderline stupid to think it will stop it, even a simple manga like Naruto might be too complex for some of these people to comprehend.


The jutsu didn't even kill Karin or samurai. Its feats are shitty outside of the things you listed.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 6, 2014)

Trance said:


> That doesn't mean it's something to be taken lightly. The fact it _burnt clean through a fire-resistant esophagus_ speak volumes of its lethality but it's common sense that every jutsu isn't perfect and does have weak points that can be exploited.


It burned through the weakest spot of the toad throat. And just because its fire resistant doesn't mean its fire proof. Amaterasu has failed to burn through Samurai armor, Karin's skin, chakra infused sand, Version 1 shroud, didn't even damage a resurrected Madara (who calls the jutsu beneath his notice), A's Raiton no Yoroi shroud and gauntlet...

Its not a good jutsu. If chakra can repel it, chakra can block it. Kaiten makes it fly in all directions and Hiashi or Neji would be undamaged.


----------



## Ashi (Dec 6, 2014)

Bloo said:


> Nothing in the manga suggests that the minimum quality of defense to block Amaterasu is a Rikudo Empowered V1 Shroud. Gaara blocked it with his sand, so I don't see why you find it "disappointing" to see people thinking Kaiten can block it as well. Amaterasu has shitty feats.



If any chakra shroud could stop it Raikage would have a hand right now


----------



## Bloo (Dec 7, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> If any chakra shroud could stop it Raikage would have a hand right now


Kaiten isn't just chakra, it's chakra rotating at a speed that it deflects things that land onto it. Raikage's shroud isn't in the same tier of defense as Kaiten, not even close.


----------



## JuicyG (Dec 7, 2014)

I think people are too hung up on the fact that Amaterasu is supposed to be a higher level jutsu than Kaiten, and it is. But that doesn't mean Amaterasu cant be blocked by it


----------



## Trojan (Dec 7, 2014)

Obviously it can repel the Amatersu. 

Even without this jutsu, if Hiashi got caught by it one way or the other, he can still use the same jutsu Neji used
against Zetsu



> Taijutsu, hiden
> Volume 55, page 191
> Chakra is built up within the body and released from both hands all at once! It is a gentle fist art of Neji’s that delivers a critical blow to close-up enemies. It can also be used as a counter against attacks from the rear.



I honestly don't see him having any hardship dealing with Amatersu at all. 
(Not as if anyone would anyway)


----------



## Ersa (Dec 7, 2014)

Yeah no one has trouble with Amaterasu.

That's why nigh top tiers like KCM Naruto fear it.

Good logic, I suppose _Senpo: Bijuudama Rasenshuriken_ is also useless because it failed against a god tier.


----------



## trance (Dec 8, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> It burned through the weakest spot of the toad throat.



Umm, how do you know this, exactly? 



> And just because its fire resistant doesn't mean its fire proof.



Obviously, it's not *completely* flame-proof demonstrated how the esophagus was burnt in the first place. Regardless, Jiraiya's own claim seems to denotes it possessing a high amount of fire resistance, which is sensible to conclude because the toad _actually breathes fire_. 



> Amaterasu has failed to burn through Samurai armor



It's a damage over time jutsu. That's why Kankurou pulled the armor off the samurai. It didn't fail to burn through the armor. It didn't have time. 



> Karin's skin



I'd say a low end demonstration or perhaps, outlier/PIS.



> didn't even damage a resurrected Madara (who calls the jutsu beneath his notice)



Proof of him not damaging Madara?



> A's Raiton no Yoroi shroud and gauntlet...



Ei quite clearly sliced his own arm off to keep the flames from spreading over the rest of his body. It's pretty obvious it bypassed his "Raiton no Yoroi" onto his _actual_ body.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 8, 2014)

Ersatz said:


> Yeah no one has trouble with Amaterasu.
> 
> That's why nigh top tiers like KCM Naruto fear it.
> 
> Good logic, I suppose _Senpo: Bijuudama Rasenshuriken_ is also useless because it failed against a god tier.



Stop insulting Naruto please. U_U
the Kid shat on that pathetic jutsu in base with regular Rassengan. He also defended himself from it with tiny amount of chakra for God's sake. 

- It did not fail. Also, if you think Karin, Fodder Samrai, A...etc are God's tier then have a good night.
(Not as if I believe in that Bullshit of anyone/thing being in God's tiers to begin with..  )


----------

